# Need Earphones/Headphones under 3k



## Terabyte (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello guys,
Budget : 3k
My usage will be music(Mainly English Movie soundtracks) and little of games.
At the moment I am confused whether I should go for earphones like Brainwavz M2 or headphone like Sennhieser HD 201.
Please suggest other models that come in my budget.
Thanks you.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 14, 2011)

For Earphone:
Brainwavez M2, if you can't find it then, Soundmagic PL50.

For Headphone:
JVC RX-700
Philips SHP 9000

You Should Go For Headphone.


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 14, 2011)

^Can you please tell me why do you reckon Headphones will be better?
Thanks!


----------



## Sarath (Jul 15, 2011)

IEMs feel better but they cause fatigue after prolonged usage. Headphones are more comfortable for long usage.

I use IEMs(senn CX180) only with my portable devices and headset (logitech >1k) with my PC.

You should try out both and check which one you are more comfortable with. Since you are spending so much you are most likely to get good ones in either category.

IMO the IEMs make the music seem more awesome.


----------



## eagle06 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hmm i cant find JVC RX-700 any where...lynx india amarbir says he wants 4k+ for this headphones and ebay (import from usa/uk) costs around 3.5k. I am still looking for one...


----------



## Faun (Jul 15, 2011)

I find IEMs to be more comfortable for longer durations.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Faun said:


> I find IEMs to be more comfortable for longer durations.



Any tips on how you use them? I love IEMs but they start bothering me after a while. Might help OP too or I just posted something offtopic


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 15, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Might help OP too or I just posted something offtopic


No you aren't going offtopic, some tips would definitely help


----------

